# Masters or Bachelor Degree for UAE Work Visa



## itsexe

Hi Guys, 

I have recently got an IT job in Dubai, my employer requested attested degree. I got my highest degree i.e. MBA(IT) "Majors in IT" attested from UAE embassy and sent it to the employer. 

Can you please confirm that does this degree meets the requirement for work visa and labour card i mean do I have to submit my Bachelor's degree or Master degree that I have already submitted is enough?

Regards, 

Shah


----------



## NamelessOne

I am in a similar position. kindly update me with your progress.

was the final degree enough or do u have to submit your entire educational history?

Regards


----------



## itsexe

NamelessOne said:


> I am in a similar position. kindly update me with your progress.
> 
> was the final degree enough or do u have to submit your entire educational history?
> 
> Regards


I have submitted my masters degree and got the VISA today


----------



## rj1989

Your MBA degree should be fine..
I attested my Bachelors certi for VISA ..


----------



## Swerveut

Can you please share the procedure you followed? It seems too confusing for newbies.


----------

